# Kindle 2 - Seems dead - can the K2 be hard reset,



## TNT UK (Dec 10, 2010)

People,

My faithful K2 screen has just filled with dark lines, and is completely unreadable  .  The dark lines started at the bottom of the screen, and rapidly went to the top of the screen.  Can the screen K2 be reset.  As with all these things, the kindle is just out of warrenty.  So how happy am I.  I have tried reset (button at the top) but this makes difference, I have tried this many times.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like your screen has cracked on the inside. Can you post a picture?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Call Kindle Customer Service.  They have been giving people with out of warranty K's  $75 credits toward new Kindles.


----------



## TNT UK (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you for your replies.

I have contacted Amazon Customer Services, and they are replacing my Kindle (3 to 4 working days).  I have to return the damaged unit in thirty days or they will charge me, which makes sense.  

This is the first time I have contacted Amazon Customer Services and I must admit I was very impressed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Call Kindle Customer Service. They have been giving people with out of warranty K's $75 credits toward new Kindles.


I've only heard of this offer with K1's. . . .which is an excellent thing for them to do. Not saying they wouldn't do it for a K2. . . . but unless it's WAY out of warranty they're probably more likely to replace it (cause the 'fault' is something on their list of 'just replace it') or to offer a refurbished unit at a discount.

Anyway, it sounds like you'll be good to go in a few days!


----------

